# how can hoyt want so much for a bow???



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

their carbon matrix bow its very sexy but i cant see paying $1700 dollars for it. they say they can get it because people who need a very packable and light weight bow will get it. well why spend that much for a light bow when you can just go get a Diamond razors edge bow that weighs exactly the same weight?

only thing i see going for it is it does come in an 80 lb model so someone hunting in africa may like that poundage and very light weight. and yes i know the razor edge is a youth bow or so its called but i just dont see it especially when the ibo speed is only 318 and they are bragging about that...

maybe im missing a point here and need someone to open my eyes to it but i just cant see any bow worth that much money


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly, we talked about this at work when we heard about it and saw it for the first time. This is a bow that is going to be bought by guys with money to burn, who have to have the newest, most expensive gear on the market, regardless of the fact that it probably isn't going to shoot better than anything else Hoyt offers. 8) Its one of those, here, you have money... spend it on something just to be able to say you spent that much on a bow, kind of thing.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> This is a bow that is going to be bought by guys with money to burn, who have to have the newest, most expensive gear on the market, regardless of the fact that it probably isn't going to shoot better than anything else Hoyt offers. .


thats what i said in a round about way i just said its a rich poser guys bow. those guys that buy the latest and greatest for their first year of hunting with 700 dollars worth of scent lokt and a few grand in optics and all.

ill just buy it in 6 years when its being discontinued and only is 300 bucks. :mrgreen:


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah but you can't run your Bowtech over with a truck or peel out on it and then still have it in complete working order. 

In all honesty I've seen them for around $1300 which is still quite expensive, but then again it is a HOYT!!! Seriously, comparing a Diamond to a Hoyt is like comparing a New England firearm to a Weatherby....ok maybe not that huge of a contrast but you get the picture.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Because there is always somebody that will pay it :roll:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

flyfisher117 said:


> their carbon matrix bow its very sexy but i cant see paying $1700 dollars for it. they say they can get it because people who need a very packable and light weight bow will get it. well why spend that much for a light bow when you can just go get a Diamond razors edge bow that weighs exactly the same weight?


I can't see where Mercedes and Lexus get off charging so much for their cars either. I could spend 15% of their price and get a Ford Aspire that will get me where I need to go.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Hoyt thought the same thing and wasn't quite prepared to make enough and now the demand is so high they can't make 'em as fast as they are selling them. Apparently there are plenty of people who will pay for them.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, plenty of yuppie "have to have the highest dollar equipment" people. They can have at it. If they want to spend that much, the price is obviously fine.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Not going to lie. If I had the $$$ i would get one in a second. They are a sweat bow. The feel at the shot is like nothing else out the IMHO.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

If you haven't actually shot one, then you probably can't really make an informed opinion. I just shot my new Destroyer yesterday.

I am in LOVE


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like to shoot one of the Destroyers but cant fins anyone that carries them


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

My local shop in Nebraska has a couple of them. I understand that probably doesn't do you much good. It is a dream to shoot, you have to look to make sure the arrow is gone.


----------

